# and the winners are.....



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 17, 2009)

*WCG/F@H Contest Winners are:​*
*Grand Prize Crunching/Folding Rig: p_o_s_pc*​

*9600GSO: hat​*
*AMD Athlon X2 7750BE: SupremeOverlord​*
*Congratulations to the winners and thanks to everyone who participated. Winners will be contacted via PM shortly.*​


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 17, 2009)

Go team 50711!!


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 17, 2009)

Congrats guys, and thanks for crunching so hard!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 17, 2009)

are you for real?!!! I won the rig you guys are amazing


----------



## Kreij (Dec 17, 2009)

Great job guys. Keep up the good work


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 17, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> are you for real?!!! I won the rig



Do you still not have enough space for crunchers?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 17, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Do you still not have enough space for crunchers?



I will make room for it  

you guys just made my night


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 17, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> are you for real?!!! I won the rig you guys are amazing



Thank you for dedicating your time, money, and folding to TPU.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 17, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Thank you for dedicating your time, money, and folding to TPU.



Your welcome. Its no problem at all. You guys are a great team. I can't think of any other team i would want to fold/crunch for 

btw when i get the rig it will fold/crunch 24/7 along with the others

now i wait for the PM


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Dec 17, 2009)

SWEEEET!! I actually won something?! I never win anything! That 7750BE will be replacing my 5KBE in my dedicated cruncher! I might have to buy a new motherboard and some ram to keep the 5KBE crunching. Thank You!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 17, 2009)

freakin' awesome!   Congrat to the winners, you guys did a heck of a job and really deserved this 


Tim, so I guess I'll be holding off just a bit to the package I was sending you 

I will send you these as well:

*Intel Pentium E5200  - Actually it's a E7200.  I PM'ed buck, maybe he never saw my PM 
Biostar TForce TP35D2-A7
1 GB Crucial Ballistix Trace DDR21066
Seagate 500GB*


----------



## bogmali (Dec 17, 2009)

Grats to all winners especially to POS, you deserved it bro so enjoy your new rig


BTW.....you're gonna have to put everything together cause every part is like retail-packed I'm pretty sure you wouldn't mind that


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> freakin' awesome!   Congrat to the winners, you guys did a heck of a job and really deserved this
> 
> 
> Tim, so I guess I'll be holding off just a bit to the package I was sending you
> ...


So i'm going to be getting the Intel stuff and the AMD board? A E7200 is better then a E5200 so that is no problem there 
thanks 

one last thing... Any idea of when it will go out?


bogmali said:


> Grats to all winners especially to POS, you deserved it bro so enjoy your new rig
> 
> 
> BTW.....you're gonna have to put everything together cause every part is like retail-packed I'm pretty sure you wouldn't mind that


thanks i will enjoy it.  and i won't mind putting it together at all as that is one of my favorite parts


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 17, 2009)

P_O_S_PC, the name has to go!


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 17, 2009)

Congrats to P_O_S_PC, Hat, and Supreme Overlord.  You guys turned in some great results and certainly deserve those prizes.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 17, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> So i'm going to be getting the Intel stuff and the AMD board? A E7200 is better then a E5200 so that is no problem there
> thanks
> 
> one last thing... Any idea of when it will go out?
> ...



I'll take the E1500 now 
I'm sure it's that P4 that I sent you that made you win 

BTW: Congratulations POS!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 17, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> P_O_S_PC, the name has to go!



 the name stays its what i have been known by for ~2years... BTW check the specs i have a rig named POS 



[Ion] said:


> I'll take the E1500 now
> I'm sure it's that P4 that I sent you that made you win
> 
> BTW: Congratulations POS!




if you took the E1500 then i would have a board needing a CPU again  if you took the P4 then i would have a board needing a CPU and be short 2 folding cards... lol you never know  maybe it was


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 17, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> So i'm going to be getting the Intel stuff and the AMD board? A E7200 is better then a E5200 so that is no problem there
> thanks
> 
> one last thing... Any idea of when it will go out?
> ...



Friday   Imma borrow my buddies car to get this done and go to work on Friday and stuff.  Mine is going to be taken apart friday for repairs.  Hopefully I'll get mine running soon, going to USPS after work without a car is not fun.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Friday



thanks  happy xmas to me


----------



## theonedub (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks to all those who participated and congrats to those who won.

Just out of curiosity, the contest thread said 'Winners will be selected.." does that mean someone or group of people actually hand picked the winners and it was not a random drawing or equivalent?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 17, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks  happy xmas to me



Merry Christmas


----------



## Shadowdust (Dec 17, 2009)

Congrats to all of the winners. Time to box up the CPU and get it ready for shipping.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 17, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Just out of curiosity, the contest thread said 'Winners will be selected.." does that mean someone or group of people actually hand picked the winners and it was not a random drawing or equivalent?


Winners were selected by random number generator. After the number was selected, I confirmed that the contest criteria was met. Next contest, members will have to enter(click on a link and enter name/data)to be eligible to win.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 17, 2009)

El Fiendo has to be happy with the shipping because he doesn't have to make that cost cutting decision......


----------



## theonedub (Dec 17, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Winners were selected by random number generator. After the number was selected, I confirmed that the contest criteria was met. Next contest, members will have to enter(click on a link and enter name/data)to be eligible to win.



Amazing. I am shocked the RNG was responsible for the winners, I mean you couldn't have hand picked better winners   Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 17, 2009)

Tim, I'm PM'ing you now with details on the package and what is packaged inside what, etc.


----------



## EnergyFX (Dec 17, 2009)

ALRIGHT!!! Congrats to the winners!!  Well deserved!


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 17, 2009)

*Very nice!!!* Congrats to you both


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 17, 2009)

Congratulations everyone!   
I never win anything


----------



## Breit (Dec 17, 2009)

Congratulations to the winners! The contest was kinda fun and i hope all participants keep on crunching. Great team we have here... 8)

Cheers!


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 17, 2009)

Congrats guys.

I'll get the 9600GSO out as soon as I have Hat's address.


----------



## hat (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow! I won something!

I'm glad it worked out the way it did too because I had made plans for that 9600 if I were to win it, and I couldn't really do anything with the 7750BE if I were to get it as I already have one in my rig and I don't have anything else that could use it.

I want to thank the members who put up the money to make this contest possible, and POS for lending me a hand in the WCG department. If it weren't for him, I don't know if I would have broken the 60k barrier or not.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 17, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks  happy xmas to me



at least yours is!you should work up in scores quickly. i just shop-rmaed the second DOA Dominator kit,i received 2 hours ago. 
same game, one stick is nearly dead. and i broke an edge of the acryl of my selfbuilt new benchcase.:shadedshu

this year, christmas will be horrible for me,supposedly.
thats just the beginning!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 18, 2009)

who is sending the PSU,CPU HSF and case?


----------



## bogmali (Dec 18, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> who is sending the PSU,CPU *HSF and case*?




Coming your way from Maumee, OH..........You have any idea who's from there?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 18, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> I never win anything



This issue has been addressed!


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 18, 2009)

gtx260 is getting shipped this weekend from Greeneville TN. Enjoy p_o_s


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 18, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> who is sending the *PSU*,CPU HSF and case?



Antec BP-550 shipping from Fla on Saturday.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 18, 2009)

Im sending the CPU Tim


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 19, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Antec BP-550 shipping from Fla on Saturday.





Paulieg said:


> gtx260 is getting shipped this weekend from Greeneville TN. Enjoy p_o_s





bogmali said:


> Coming your way from Maumee, OH..........You have any idea who's from there?
> I don't think its you i think its Sneaky isn't it?





Chicken Patty said:


> Im sending the CPU Tim





thanks guys  looks like i should get everything in time for Christmas (atleast i hope)

Paulieg is the GTX260 a 192 or 216?


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 19, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks guys  looks like i should get everything in time for Christmas (atleast i hope)
> 
> Paulieg is the GTX260 a 192 or 216?



It's an EVGA gtx260 216.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 19, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks guys  looks like i should get everything in time for Christmas (atleast i hope)
> 
> Paulieg is the GTX260 a 192 or 216?





Paulieg said:


> It's an EVGA gtx260 216.





maybe another evga gem card i worship bogmalis 8800gt for its shader clocking again!
2000mhz folding stable is a lot for a stock cooler, without even a bios mod


----------



## hat (Dec 19, 2009)

My uncle said he would give running F@H a shot when I give him the 9600. Nobody really uses that computer except for 'net browsing and my 9 year old cousin's stupid little games that an 8100 could laugh at, so I think it'll be allright. It's not a 24/7 machine but it should give me an extra ~2500PPD taking the runtime into account.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 19, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> maybe another evga gem card i worship bogmalis 8800gt for its shader clocking again!
> 2000mhz folding stable is a lot for a stock cooler, without even a bios mod



i had to run 1.3v into my BFG to get that high of a clock


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 19, 2009)

Congrats guys!

Enjoy your prizes, definitely deserved it.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 19, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i had to run 1.3v into my BFG to get that high of a clock



the BFG´s are mediocre cards. im interested, how that evga 260 will perform in your hands


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 19, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> the BFG´s are mediocre cards. im interested, how that evga will perform in your hands



we will find out when i get it  i'm not going to hardmod the card. If the EVGA voltage tweaker software works that is the most i will do. I want to keep the card around for awhile so it can fold


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 19, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> we will find out when i get it  i'm not going to hardmod the card. If the EVGA voltage tweaker software works that is the most i will do. I want to keep the card around for awhile so it can fold



if hardmods wouldnt be so complicated, and time-intensivei would have done it already


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 19, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> if hardmods wouldnt be so complicated, and time-intensivei would have done it already



there not all that hard to do. One day just sit down with the card(and $200 for a new card ) and say your going to do it... And just do it... Worse thing that can happen is you have the buy a new card(a good reason to upgrade )


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 20, 2009)

Great Job Guys!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 20, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> there not all that hard to do. One day just sit down with the card(and $200 for a new card ) and say your going to do it... And just do it... Worse thing that can happen is you have the buy a new card(a good reason to upgrade )



so you say: only do it, when your want to buy you a new either?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 20, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> so you say: only do it, when your want to buy you a new either?



try it before then. I was just saying you may want to make sure you can replace it just in case something happens


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 23, 2009)

I got everything but the PSU and GPU. Thanks for the rig


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 23, 2009)

I spoke to USPS today about it and it was an internal error.   I guess they overnightEd it or something wince they figured it was there mistake.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 23, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I got everything but the PSU and GPU. Thanks for the rig



The gtx260 is coming. Just a little late shipping with all the holiday nonsense.


----------

